# Sleeve Hitch for a 71 John Deere 112



## Kavan (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi I was just killing time and thought of how I would get a hold of a sleeve hitch for my John Deere 112, and not effect the frame as it is now. If you have any input on this topic that would be great.


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

One thing you can do is look it up. Lots of times, you can get them on eBay. Just be careful to make sure all the parts needed to use it are included


----------

